# Apartment Homesteading



## Gene Backus (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't have 100 acres to homestead on, I only have a 900 sq. foot apartment right now. How can I start applying homesteading ideas into my apartment life?


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

Gene,
In what sense are you meaning homesteading? Self-sufficiency, I'm guessing.

There are a great many things you can do in your tiny apartment. Do you have a balcony? You can start a small garden - tomatos, herbs, lettuces, etc. There's lots of resources for "container gardening". 

You can also begin stocking up a food supply - each trip to the market, buy an extra flour, sugar, canned veggies, rice - whatever your food budget will allow. After a few market trips, you should have a small supply to last through a short-term emergency. Don't forget to include a first aid kit, peroxide, isopropyl alcohol, medications, etc....

Water storage - either by cases of bottled water or by saving/cleaning 2-liter bottles and refilling. If you are thinking your municipal water supply may become contaminated, there are some great home purifiers available. Right now, "Big Berkey" comes to mind, but there are others.

Where to store all this stuff in a tiny apartment? Under beds, behind sofas against walls, stack 2-3 cases of water and throw a table cloth over it - instant end table.

I hope this was the kind of info you were looking for.
Net


----------



## cannon (Oct 8, 2008)

You could integrate solar panels to supply electricity in case it is out.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Gene Backus said:


> I don't have 100 acres to homestead on, I only have a 900 sq. foot apartment right now. How can I start applying homesteading ideas into my apartment life?


Befriend a elderly land owning family at church. Learn to cut wood, feed chickens, "borrow" ground to plant a garden. Sit on the porch and listen to their wisdom. Your service to them is really their gift to you.

If you learn how to return to the land, you will never forget. It's better than a credit card in your back pocket.


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

If it were me, I'd be saving every penny I could to buy my homestead.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

My wife and I have a small storage closet that holds our survival stash. It's all on stainless steel shelving on wheels. We can roll out whatever cart we want. In fact almost everything in our little 800 sq foot place is on wheels. I have 3 rolling mechanics tool chests full of tools and supplies. When we have company we roll them all into one bedroom and close the door. This makes storage easy.

You can always try to rent a storage locker in your building. I recommend keeping your "junk" in the locker and the good stuff in your place. You can also rent a parking space and buy a crap ass cargo van ($500). You can fill the van up with stuff and use it as storage. 

If your building has natural gas I suggest a gas bbq (if it is allowed on your balcony) gas stove, washer and dryer. That way if the grid fails you can still cook and keep warm. Solar panels and plants on the balcony are good. Store lots of canned or dried food. Install a water filter. Also buy a camping water filter in case the taps lose pressure. If you have a good view from your balcony get a telescope or binoculars so you can see what's going on. Have a butane powered catering burner just in case the gas gets shut off. Catering "sterno" fuels are also good to have. You can get these and the fuel cans at any restaurant supply store.

Most apartments only have one entry door. Heavy duty deadbolts are great. Buy them but don't install them. Just keep the cordless drill charged. If things get bad you can install them in seconds. If your door does not have a "peep hole" install one. 

Buy extra fire extinguishers. During a blackout people light candles and cause fires. The biggest problem you face in an apartment building is a fire. Have an evacuation plan and "bug out bag" ready. A fire proof safe is also good for keeping your valuables safe. If you're on the second or third floor you can buy rope ladders that hang off a rail so you can climb down.

Buy some sturdy rope and a pulley. In an emergency you can "hang" large items like bikes and bins dangling off your balcony. Lots of people do this downtown. They have their room mate lower the bike down when they need it. Also you can trade items with people without having to open your door. Lots of drug dealers use this method. They lower a bucket, cash goes in, bucket comes back down with the drugs. Very safe. 

Try to have a "backup" place to go. You only need one person in the building to start a fire and the whole building is gone. During the last blackout NYC had 11,000 911 call for fires started by people lighting candles in apartment blocks. Next thing you know you're evacuated from your apartment in the dark in you P.J's. 

Don't tell anyone in your building what you are doing. There are probably hundreds of units in your building. If things get desperate and everyone knows you have supplies somebody will probably break in and try to take them.


----------



## james_black (Sep 29, 2009)

could somebody emphasize on the solar panels subject for apartments.
I small homestead in a 2 bedroom apt with my wife. Uses, installations, websites or links
In the subject so I can learn. Thanks.


----------

